# Unbelievably Silly Question (seiko 6309)



## JoenathanC (Jul 5, 2008)

Folks, you're really going to laugh at this unbelievably silly question.

Take pity on me because I'm new to this watch lark (seriously!)

I got inspired a couple of weeks ago and bought my first collector's watch: a Seiko 6309-7040 diver.

The watch just arrived this morning.

With a lot of fiddling I managed to set the time without breaking anything.

But then the watch stopped!

So here's my really silly question: how do I wind it?!!!

I googled a bit and saw some people say it doesn't require winding (I suppose that's possible if it has one of those self-winding movements - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_watch).

It's old though so I presume it needs winding.

Please help - everyone has to start somewhere!



Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

JoenathanC said:


> Folks, you're really going to laugh at this unbelievably silly question.
> 
> Take pity on me because I'm new to this watch lark (seriously!)
> 
> ...


Jonathon - Welcome to :rlt: - There are no stupid questions here - Everyone has something to learn - The 6309 is an automatic or self-winding movement so you need to move it for it to wind itself up - When using it after it stops I usually shake it gently for a minute or so but then just wearing it will wind it up - If you leave it off your wrist after it is fully wound it will run for a maximum of just under 2 days - Hope that helps ... Paul :thumbsup:

PS - Some auto watches can also be wound up like a mechanical watch but i don't think the 6309 can (if that's wrong i stand to be corrected)


----------



## JoenathanC (Jul 5, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> JoenathanC said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, you're really going to laugh at this unbelievably silly question.
> ...


Thanks very much Paul. I shook the watch (gingerly!) for a bit and it started up. Am very relieved that it works! It came from the Phillipines by post and wasn't packaged particularly well, so I was afraid it got a knock.

Thanks again,

Jonathan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Autos, any schoolboy will know the proper technique for "winding" them up.............  h34r:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep its all in the wrist action :lol:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Let's have a picture then Jonathan


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Let's have a picture then Jonathan


Preferably not whilst being wound up! h34r: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Let's have a picture then Jonathan
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A lot of seiko auto's cannot be hand wound, Seiko do this on purpose as it is supposed to be a more rugged.

To get the auto going ignore the uncouth element on here.

cradle the watch in your hand palm up. Now imagine you are warming brandy in a glass, gently swish the brandy around the glass and it will start to wind. As some auto's only wind in one direction swiss it both clockwise and anti clockwise just to be sure.

Wearing it with normal activity will keep it running, there's no need to get the underwear pages from the sears catalog out h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> A lot of seiko auto's cannot be hand wound, Seiko do this on purpose as it is supposed to be a more rugged.
> 
> To get the auto going ignore the uncouth element on here.
> 
> ...


it was "janet frazer" when i was a kid :lol:

swishing the brandy around the glass thats a new one on me :lol:

next you'll be telling me that your taking tea with the parson h34r: h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there's an episode of the simpsons with Mo the barkeep on a lie detector, if you've seen it you'd remember it, the sears catalog just stuck in my mind.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> there's an episode of the simpsons with Mo the barkeep on a lie detector, if you've seen it you'd remember it, the sears catalog just stuck in my mind.


yep....remember that one....was it the one when he's asked if he had a date?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah I think it's from who shot mr burns

They finish questioning him and he's still connected to the lie detector

says he has to go as he's got a hot date LIE

etc etc

ends up with staying in with the underwear section of the sears catalog


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> yeah I think it's from who shot mr burns
> 
> ends up with staying in with the underwear section of the sears catalog


dont we all h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Good old youtube


----------



## JoenathanC (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice.

I will practice my best brandy-swilling watch-winding motion this weekend. Or perhaps I'll just try drinking some brandy 

I haven't attempted photographing a watch yet - might have a go at the weekend when I get a chance to read the advice on the photo section.

Jonathan.


----------



## JoenathanC (Jul 5, 2008)

JoenathanC said:


> Thanks again for the advice.
> 
> I will practice my best brandy-swilling watch-winding motion this weekend. Or perhaps I'll just try drinking some brandy
> 
> ...


Forgot to say: I didn't wear it for a day and it stopped - is that normal?

Perhaps I don't wave my arms enough?!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd have expected it to last longer, but it depends on how long you wore it for or waved it about for


----------



## JoenathanC (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's a first attempt at a photo of my chunky monkey:










Am very happy with the watch. Now, what next....


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

JoenathanC said:


> Here's a first attempt at a photo of my chunky monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you go off searching all the forums and ebay for another seiko diver. welcome to WISdom :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Some news a well resealed vintage 6309 will quite easily pass 160metres, tested one some time back. 

Regs

Bry


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoenathanC said:


> Here's a first attempt at a photo of my chunky monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowt wrong with that, good pic


----------

